# Civil PE Water Resources



## GAOTU (Oct 29, 2006)

Any comments on the Civil PE Water Resources? Easy ? Hard?


----------



## rleon82 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to know as well. The April WR was rather fair.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't take it, but took 5 minutes to read all the problems on it, and there was some in depth stuff this time as compared to April.

SCPE was right, they did 'tighten' down on the WR this time around.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 30, 2006)

I scanned it and wished that I had been prepared to take that instead of the Geotech. It seemed more inline with the preparation books that I had seen than my Geotech session.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2006)

What exactly is on the WR depth section?

Open channel, water treatment, wells, etc?


----------



## rleon82 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, and CN, Evapotranspiration, Infiltration, Water and Waste Water Treatment plants.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

I looked through the WR section, looked like greek to me, so I stuck with Transportation, which looked like Spanglish :blink:


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a rough go of it on WR guys.

We had a mean old proctor, and my lunch didn't sit so well.


----------



## SCPE (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess the WR was pretty nasty.


----------



## GAOTU (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel there was alot of in depth stuff as compared to April exam.


----------



## bohnsai78 (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know......this was my first time taking it and I thought the water resources part of the water resources exam was actually fairly straightforward. I went into it expecting to see stuff out of left field or unlike anything that I had studied and was pleasantly surprised. I think the CERM and practice problems were more than adequate preparation.

There were a few of the environmental questions that really baked my noodle though.


----------



## GAOTU (Oct 30, 2006)

There was alot of definitions that I couldn't find an answer too


----------



## edwin_dummy (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah.. this is my first take as well.. I thought it wasn't that bad.. let's see 3 months from now.. c",)


----------



## jd73 (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree totally with GAOTU. I took several references, but I needed several more. I should have done more reading/research into each topic and less problem solving. I felt pretty good after the AM portion, but my confidence was shattered after the 1st pass through the PM.


----------



## SCPE (Oct 30, 2006)

> I agree totally with GAOTU. I took several references, but I needed several more. I should have done more reading/research into each topic and less problem solving. I felt pretty good after the AM portion, but my confidence was shattered after the 1st pass through the PM.


Hopefully you did well enough in the morning to carry you through.


----------



## jrsc (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought that the WR section was harder than it was in April. Maybe that's because I studied more this time and knew when I was screwed rather than last time when I just had no clue. :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

I took the WR Depth module this time. Previously I had taken the Environmentmal Depth module because I thought that my education and background would lend itself to that, but really it didn't. I simply cannot handle the wastewater problems like I used to - even with my references. I scored 69 twice ... twice !!! :hung:

I found this Oct 2006 WR Depth portion of the exam to be a mixed bag. On one hand I felt like I was able to at least get a good start on many of the problems. However, I felt like my preparation for the topics was WAY OFF and I got hung up on a number of problems that I "knew" how to do.

All-in-all, I ended up finding most of my errors on the "workable" problems and running out of time before getting to 5 problems. Those 5 problems I had to make completely random guesses. In my humble opinion, I felt that many of the quantitative problems were fair, but that most of the qualitative problems were out of left field.

I have always griped that this exam format (8 hrs, multiple chioce, 80 questions, etc.) does not lend itself to determining minimum engineering compentency. After taking this October 2006 exam, I continue to stand by that statement.

Best of luck to everyone who took the exam.

Regards,

JR


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 6, 2006)

Being my fourth stab at this (the first two times I really didn't study at all), I felt that it was much easier than the April 06 exam. There seemed to be a lot less of the main concentration of hydraulics and hydrology in the way of calculations and more of a definition/word problem base.

I did take the "the other board" PE refresher course that was offered this time, and I really think that it did have an impact on how well I knew the material. I also spent countless hours working problems and placing notes in my CERM (this was really the onlly book that I used).

I did take a geotech book (Geotechnical Engineering, Principles and Practices, Donald P. Cuduto) into the exam with me that I used for the geotech portion. I did put alot of the geotech information from the PE refresher course into this book as well.

I also brought Metcalf &amp; Eddy (I don't think that I opened it, but a friend said that there was a problem that he found in it almost verbatum in it).

However, overall I think that the additional hours that I spent working problems and writing notes made the test seem fairly easier this time around.

I finished the morning in 3 1/2 and also the afternoon in 3 1/2.

P.S. - A Dictionary of Environmental &amp; Civil Engineering was also very useful.


----------



## ferryg (Nov 6, 2006)

It is hard for me to say, as it was my first crack at the exam. However, I didn't think the WR portion was ridiculously hard. I think you needed to have a reasonable background in WR, and needed to prepare accordingly.

Sure, there were certain things that I had NO idea how to approach. But overall, I felt that the WR was relatively fair. I certainly would have liked to get more gimmes on it, and I don't have a good feeling after taking it; however, I think my not-so-good feeling comes from a lack of adequate preparation on my part. I tended to study more dilligently on topics I expected, and not so much on others. Unfortunately, the topics I spent more time preparing for, did not show up in the quantities that I expected.

I guess it is just time to pray that the cut score is set at a place that will allow me to pass.

rayers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

> Tougher than in April.  If I had been as prepared in April as I was this time I would have passed in April, yet I feel that I failed this time.


Sappers --

I feel your pain! :tone:

I have missed by one point soooo many times, it just isn't funny. What makes it even worse is to know with a little bit more preparation, I could have passed.

After taking this exam, I know it is going to be close  After going back through what I "think" my results are, it is tight. December just can't get here fast enough.

Best of luck to all of us! :claps:

Regards,

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 6, 2006)

Wasn't that bad. Used the Glossary of the CERM for a few definitions (no additional references were needed). I was a bit weak with some of the enviro stuff (need to work on that), but got what I needed to pass (99% sure).


----------

